# Odtwarzanie filmów z dysku sieciowego

## wonski

Witam serdecznie

Dostałem obudowę sieciową z dyskiem. Podłączyłem to do routera i wszystko ładnie widzi, gentoo montuje, mogę zapisywać pliki, etc.

Ale, gdy chcę obejrzeć film z dysku sieciowego Smplayer najpierw ściąga go na dysk a dopiero potem odtwarza. Zmiana wielkości buforu, uruchamianie smplayer z parametrem %u nie pomagają.

Czy ktoś przerabiał coś takiego?

----------

## SlashBeast

Montujesz go jako nfs, samba, sshfs?

I sprawdz sam mplayer z bufferem np. 128MB.

----------

## wonski

Montuję jako cifs.

A mplayer odtwarza bez problemu, zarówno w GUI jak i w konsoli ;/

----------

